# Mel Gibson preps for first headline role since 2002 with "Edge Of Darkness"



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Scheduled to begin shooting this month in Massachusetts for "Edge Of Darkness".The drama will be the first headlining role in a film since 2002 ( "Signs" and "We Were Soldiers" ) for Mel Gibson.Apparently,Robert DeNiro will also play a part in this film.The script for this film is an adaptation of a
1985 six hour miniseries that originally aired on BBC.Martin Campbell directed the miniseries.He will also direct the upcoming feature film.More info about this project at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117989930.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert De Niro was set to co-star with Gibson in the forthcoming feature film.But,it has been reported that De Niro has left the set after 2 days of filming,citing "creative differences".Ray Winstone will take over for the role that De Niro vacated.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117992081.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Variety recently reported that Warner Bros. has acquired the North American rights to the forthcoming Gibson film.
"Darkness" finished filming in November '08,and is currently in post-production.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118000269.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the key updates on this -- looking forward to it when it comes out. :up:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Gibson is probably the Hollywood type I dislike the most. I hate his acting.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From worstpreviews.com:
Gibson made an appearance on 'Jimmy Kimmel Live' after the Academy Awards show last Sun. night. 
He came on the show and revealed the reason behind his bizarre facial hair was because he was working on a secret movie called "The Colonel".
The story revolves around a Civil War colonel (Gibson) who sets out to get revenge against a terrible evil.
More info and a trailer of "The Colonel" at the following link. 
:sure:

http://www.worstpreviews.com/headline.php?id=12206


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yahoo Movies recently posted a trailer online for the forthcoming film.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-mel-gibson-edge.html

The trailer is available in SD and HD.

Current slated theatrical date for the film is January 29,2010.

Here is a link to the official site for the film.

http://www.edge-of-darkness.com

The film is not yet rated.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Looks pretty good. :up:


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Dario33 said:


> ^ Looks pretty good. :up:


Agreed, I hope it's better than "Taken" which had a lot of hype but failed to deliver IMHO. It's also good to see Mel get back to what he does best: action movies in English.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The official site for the film has been updated.

http://edge-of-darkness.warnerbros.com/

The film has been rated R,for strong bloody violence and language.


----------

